# Chinese Kempo or Kobayashi Shorin-Ryu



## shaolin_al (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone train in either of these two systems and which of the two would you recommend most based on if both teachers were equally good?


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 15, 2008)

shaolin_al said:


> Does anyone train in either of these two systems and which of the two would you recommend most based on if both teachers were equally good?



Hello,i would like to say that the word "kempo" is the Japanese term, "kenpo" is the Chinese.as far as teachers go there are a lot out there,where do you live??:lookie: not sure if i understand your question :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 15, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> Hello,i would like to say that the word "kempo" is the Japanese term, "kenpo" is the Chinese.as far as teachers go there are a lot out there,where do you live??:lookie: not sure if i understand your question :asian:


 
Partly correct, Mr. Elmer. True when applied to the arts coming from Hawaii. However, in Japan, the phrase "Chinese Kempo" has become synonymous with "Some Japanese guy who studied kung-fu or chin-na on the Chinese mainland or in Taiwan, and combines it with cultural training methods indicative of Japan, maybe combining it with aikijujutsu, boxing, or some other martial arts, depending on which lineage we're referencing." 

Same applies to Okinawan systems, with recent infusions of Chinese martial arts.

As to the original post, I don't think you can go wrong with either. Lived next to a practicing Kobayashi family member for several years, and his karate was impeccable. From what I've seen of others from the ryu, it seems pretty consistent. I'm also a ranking instructor in one of the Chinese Kempo lineages as described above, and like it for the simple strike coimbinations that are grafted to some nifty entanglements. I think whichever you choose, you'll be justifiably satisfied.

D.

PS -- beware. There are some ridiculous guys out there who have taken a little bit of this and a little bit of that, decorated their schools in dragons and cheap asian chatchka's, and call their hodgepodge "Chinese Kempo", or some similar variant. If that's what you're looking at, go with the Kobayashi Shorin-Ryu.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Partly correct, Mr. Elmer. True when applied to the arts coming from Hawaii. However, in Japan, the phrase "Chinese Kempo" has become synonymous with "Some Japanese guy who studied kung-fu or chin-na on the Chinese mainland or in Taiwan, and combines it with cultural training methods indicative of Japan, maybe combining it with aikijujutsu, boxing, or some other martial arts, depending on which lineage we're referencing."
> 
> Same applies to Okinawan systems, with recent infusions of Chinese martial arts.
> 
> ...



i stand corrected,,:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2008)

shaolin_al said:


> Does anyone train in either of these two systems and which of the two would you recommend most based on if both teachers were equally good?



What are your goals?

Shorin-ryu is classical Okinawan Karate. Personally, I like the Okinawan Karate systems. Chinese Kenpo is not well-defined but _should_ mean Southern Chinese Kung Fu in my opinion. (More commonly, it's used for various modern Chinese-influenced systems.) Both can be good. It'll depend on the instructor! Check out both groups.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Examples of Chinese Kempo from Japanese lineages...

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?chugoku

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorinji_Kempo

Adherents to each have feuded bitterly with each other regarding histories, lineage, and issues of legitmacy. Several more exist, having been a fad in the 50's to combine jujutsu with Chinese martial arts, and call it Chinese Kempo.

D.


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been out of training for over a year and a half now and just want to get back into it. My goals ofcourse are to work on self-defense techniques but they have never been my main focus. I enjoy the mental aspects and spiritual side of martial arts as much as the self-defense and physical if not more. I've heard good things about both of the systems and was wanting to get some advice from those who have trained in either.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 16, 2008)

I am very partial to Okinawan karate in general but even more to Shorin Ryu.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry double post.


----------



## Ray B (Apr 21, 2008)

I am Chibana-ha (Kobayashi) Shorin-ryu player.
In the states, there are two prominent teachers.
Iha and Nakazato Sensei. If you can find a teacher
who trained with either of these two, then I would suggest
checking them out.

Nakazato's organization, ShorinKan:
http://www.shorinryushorinkan.com/index.htm

Iha's organization, Beikoku ShidoKan:
http://www.ihadojo.com/index.htm

The ShorinKan is known for turning out some good fighters.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dtf (Apr 21, 2008)

Ray B said:


> I am Chibana-ha (Kobayashi) Shorin-ryu player.
> In the states, there are two prominent teachers.
> Iha and Nakazato Sensei. If you can find a teacher
> who trained with either of these two, then I would suggest
> checking them out.


 
Ray, there is another teacher who teaches  Kobayashi Shorin Ryu who can provide some traditional training; Yamashita Sensei.  There are many dojos in the US that are associated with Yamashita Sensei.

David Frank
Shorin Ryu


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 21, 2008)

This teacher actually studied with Shugoro Nakazato in okinawa where he is from also. He has since earned his 8th degree black belt from him.


----------



## Ray B (Apr 25, 2008)

dtf said:


> Ray, there is another teacher who teaches Kobayashi
> Shorin Ryu who can provide some traditional training; Yamashita Sensei.
> There are many dojos in the US that are associated with Yamashita Sensei.
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you David. I totally blanked out on him. I hope to be meeting him very soon.

Peace.


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 25, 2008)

So you guys think Kobayashi Shorin-Ryu would be better than kenpo?


----------



## dtf (Apr 28, 2008)

shaolin_al said:


> So you guys think Kobayashi Shorin-Ryu would be better than kenpo?


 
Even great schools have some bad instructors.  You need to check out the instructors for the schools you might like to join.


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 28, 2008)

yep i know. I just meant based on the styles themselves, shorin-ryu seems to be one of the most recommended karate styles.


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2008)

Hi Al,

I'm gonna get radical.  I've been in some kind of training since 1969 and I've come to the conclusion that there's no such thing as style ... only curriculum.  There are a limited number of ways to violate the human body ... everything else seems to be window dressing to me.  In my experience, it's the individual fighter that makes the biggest difference.

therefore I'd search for the right teacher ... the art's title is superfluous ... at least that's my take.

For the past 19 years I've been studying Shorin Ryu.  There are many, many branches.  Here's what I like about much of the Shorin Ryu curriculum; an emphasis on getting off line (as opposed to my Isshin Ryu and Goju Ryu brothers and sisters who tend to attack the center line and the first one who quits, loses).  At my age (with my injuries) I prefer fighting from the outside in with my opponents centerline facing anywhere but at me.

xo


----------



## shaolin_al (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Explorer, I was just wondering how far your school is located from your home and how often you make it to class?


----------



## chinto (May 6, 2008)

my suggestion would be for any of the Okinawan systems...Kobayashi or shobayashi or Matsubayashi are all  combat proven... most systems that call them selves kempo are Japanese systems of Chinese systems modified to Japanese  cultural  and combat doctrines.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2008)

Hi Al,

I run my school ... so I'm there every time the doors are open.  Like many other Okinawan schools that focus on self defense we don't have classes 6 days a week.  We teach three times a week and go to a few seminars.  Oh, we also have picnics and go to MA movies together.  I guess it would be fair to say it's a lifestyle thing with me.  Oh, I train once a month with my sensei.  And I practice 3 times a week at Gold's ... you should see the looks I get!  One lady asked me if I was ... get this ... DANCING!  I said, yes.



xo


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2008)

As a bit of advice I would steer clear of the militaristic dojos.  I like the guys who teach like college professors ... solving the issues surrounding and permeating the self defense event.

In the Shorin world there is also Matsumora and many, many permutations.


----------



## Ray B (May 9, 2008)

Explorer said:


> As a bit of advice I would steer clear of the militaristic dojos. I like the guys who teach like college professors ... solving the issues surrounding and permeating the self defense event.


 
This typ of teaching is more like the way they taught in Okinawa.
The military stuff came with the servicemen who brought it back
and the Japanese who like order. It's harder to teach a group like
this but the student learns (IMO) better and faster.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 9, 2008)

The okinawans I have had the true privledge of training with have taught with a great kindness and in depth.  Very patient and detailed with a open and giving heart.  I can't wait until I go to Okinawa next year, 2 weeks of training everyday with a couple different masters.


----------



## Explorer (May 10, 2008)

COOL FOR YOU BRANDON!  Will you promise to show us pictures and give details of your training? <living vicariously through Brandon>



xo


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 10, 2008)

I promise lots of pictures.  Don't envy me the financial committment is rather large but good when looking at what all it covers.  Just one of the benefits of the association I belong to.


----------

